# Floatation pods on War Eagle w/hyper



## rhodesrl (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking for a fab/welding shop with experience building and installing flotation pods on my War Eagle 548 With a 27 Hyper Mud Buddy.
I am looking to lift the back to gain some inches to run shallower water. Now I need about 10 inches of water to float and take off.
The War Eagle transom is not straight across and is about a 15deg angle, so pre fabbed pods will not fit my application.
If only I knew then what I know now I think the boat and motor choice would be different.
I fabbed up a pod out of 1/4" to match the transom and the dimension that does not get in the way of the drain plug or when I turn the motor.
thanks for any information.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Give Tracy a call. He will fix you up and do a great job.

http://www.tracysboats.com/


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

rhodesrl said:


> Looking for a fab/welding shop with experience building and installing flotation pods on my War Eagle 548 With a 27 Hyper Mud Buddy.
> I am looking to lift the back to gain some inches to run shallower water. Now I need about 10 inches of water to float and take off.
> The War Eagle transom is not straight across and is about a 15deg angle, so pre fabbed pods will not fit my application.
> If only I knew then what I know now I think the boat and motor choice would be different.
> ...


helps to fill out your profile. I would suggest someone to do it but don't know your location.


----------

